
Robert Sapolsky discusses Toxoplasma's effects on mammalian behavior - icey
http://edge.org/3rd_culture/sapolsky09/sapolsky09_index.html
======
davi
Also cool how it disseminates through the brain:

"Researchers in Sweden report that the parasite fans out through the body by
manipulating mobile cells that are part of the immune system."

<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/20/science/20toxo.html>, see also
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2006/06/20/toxoplasma...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2006/06/20/toxoplasma-
on-the-brain/)

This is interesting because it's very hard to penetrate the blood-brain
barrier. One could imagine an engineered toxoplasma that delivers drugs to the
brain via this route.

------
btilly
Toxoplasma infection is so pervasive and influential that it has been fingered
as a possible contributer to differences between cultures:
[http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2008/10/toxoplasma_...](http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2008/10/toxoplasma_the_brain_parasite_that_influences_human_culture.php)

------
LogicHoleFlaw
What freaks me out about this parasite is that it causes behavior changes in
humans even in the asymptomatic cyst stage and is so widely prevalent. Ugh.

------
moonpolysoft
Does he fart at 26s?

